# New CGC Myth Vom Triton (aka Brandie)



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Believe it or not, but my Brandie earned her CGC (Canine Good Citizen) tonight at Topline GSD club in Willowbrook, IL...
She was the youngest dog to participate (only 8 mths old), and she did have some puppy moments throughout the test, but it is not about obedience, it is more about temperament...Brandie passed with flying colors and got a lot of praise from the evaluator.








I was very happy with my girl and so proud of her... now we can move on to some "Real" titles next year...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!! Congrats!

Havoc got his at 10 months and yes it was not easy!!! Those puppies!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your CGC and Good luck on up coming titles.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay guys! I guess I've been sheltered raising my Guide pups!!! What are the options for my unGuide pups?? They're awesome dogs and I want to get more involved in my area in the actual GSD breed. Talk 2 me about stuff to do with my GSD!! I live in Ct.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!! YEs it was very interesting. IT says something about her temperament though that this was a brand new field for her, she had never been there before, also I had not once practised the "separation", leaving your dog with a stranger. She did very very nicely though, she did not whine at all, watched the entire time towards where I had gone, but did not move or whine!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo! That is AWESOME!!!! My jaw just dropped when I saw the subject line: What?? but Brandie is still just a little baby!!! Gosh time flies, I remember the pics of when you got her. 

Super job, says as much about Brandie as it does about you as a dog trainer and handler! Conrats!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats! Cookie took the test before, but she was too shy to pass.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much Lucia!!! Time sure does fly by.... she is still quite the puppy, we still have some practising to do for her "real" titles"... LOL! I was very impressed with her temperament though, new field, new people around, new dogs around.. nothing faces her! And me leaving her with a TOTAL stranger that she definetly had never met before... not a problem for my little girl!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Wouldn't expect less from a Vom Triton pup and your good work


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great job Paivi and Brandie. I am not suprised Brandie is such a good girl and you are doing a great job with her. It only gets better.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome Paivi.. outstanding job. It doesn't surprise me at all though!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Fantastic Paivi!!!!!!!







The CGC taken "cold" like that with a youngster is not that easy!!! Good job and congratulations again!

Lee


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Paivi, that is awesome!!! I didn't even know you were going for her CGC....you sneaky little devil you







Yay Brandie, you are such a good girl


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I managed to keep it a secret... talked to Chris (Chruby) on the phone yesterday when I was driving to the test and only told her that I was taking Brandie to training...







With all the bad luck we have had for the past three weeks, I figured I better not tell anyone, just go and do it and see what happens...


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats, and at such a young age too!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

That's Awesome!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone for the nice comments! I think I have it pretty easy with her, she is a very, VERY easy girl to train, very eager to please and VERY fast to learn... those are the best ingredients for success!!!







Makes me look better as a trainer... LOL!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good girl to get it at such a young age!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats! I'm sure this is just the first in a long list of letters that will be following her name!!







She is a wonderful girl, and you are doing a great job with her!

Christine


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!!!







to you and Brandie!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. Thanks Christine. I certainly hope I can get several letters behind her name, she deserves it for sure!!
Shannon, it is so nice to see you on the board! You are doing an AWESOME job with your pup!!! Keep the pics and videos coming!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a terrific accomplishment. 

WTG Paivi and Brandie!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

You are such a sneak!! LOL! I got your message this morning and just got home from work tonight to see your post...Huge Congrats!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Trish!!!







All the success starts with a good breeder....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks again!!


----------

